# steel city lathe!!!



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

What do you guys think this steel city lathe.
Do you think it is a good deal? I am going to turn pens and other small stuff not that big of stuff I want to start small.

The guy at the woodcraft store said I should wait tell they come out. He said that its a good lathe but he is the one selling it.

 http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=842721&FamilyID=21206


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

Take it for what it is worth. I haven't seen this lathe. But the specs. on speed is not desirable.
5 speed- 500,1350,2200, 3000, 3600 RPM
The slow speeds are too far apart. The high speed range is too crowded. It would be logical to have an intermediate speed between 500 and 1350. For 12" swing, 1350 is too fast. The 500 is also a little too fast for unbalanced bowl blanks.

These do make more sense.
The 6 speed Rikon:
Six speed (430, 810, 1,230, 1,810, 2,670, 3,900)
6 speed Jet mini lathe:
500, 840, 1240, 1800, 2630, 3975

If you can afford it, the minimum speed of 200 of the Jet 1220 VS is far superior in turning bowls.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

43LT,
Along with Gordon pointed out, I am not sold on the granite yet. Makes a great countertop, but time will only tell for machine tops. A lathe especially is subject to a lot of abuse from things flying off, tool catches, etc. I am still a cast iron fan. I also like jet machinery, especially in the smaller lathe categories, I think they have a lot to offer and a good reputation to boot. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

43, 
Personally I would take a look at the Rikon before the Steel City around the price range your looking at. but if there's any way you can afford the Jet VS, great little lathe. Down the road you can always add bed extension for long turning.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It's also not very portable. The Jet and Rikon will turn anything that will for about $100 less. It might absorb more vibration but I've turned many times on both the Jet and Rikon and they are excellent lathes. I would spend the extra $100 on sharpening equipment or go with Variable speed lathe.


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

I really wanted the jet so I will have to save my money and buy it.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Steel city lathes*

I have the Ricon and love it,had it for 3 yrs now,plus there service is great


----------

